# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  dilema

## pikula

Imam dilemu oko učlanjenja. Iako sam veeć jednom bila učlanjenja, opet imam istu dilemu. Da li je ok da se učlanjujem, ako želim, a konačno i mogu (klinci su veći) doprinjeti ciljevima iz statuta u koje verujem sto posto, ako se ne slažem s nekim stvarima u rodinoj viziji ili je bolje i poštenije da se u tom slučaju ne učlanjujem. Rado bih se aktivirala,  ali ne znma u kojoj mjeri je doboro došlo različito mišljenje oko  vizije?

----------


## flower

pikula, bojim se da je odgovor samo u tebi.

razliciti smo, neki imaju potrebu biti 100% na istoj valnoj duzini s vizijom udruge u koju se uclanjuju, neki si dozvoljavaju razne postotke neslaganja.

mislim da udruzi je bitno da ako se ne slazes s nekim djelovima ili akcijama da tad neslaganje i sve dileme rjesavas unutar udruge i da svojim djelovanjem ne ides kontra vizije.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

A cuj, ja sam bila jedno kratko vrijeme podupiruci clan...I nakon rasprave o carskom rezu sam se zahvalila...Naime, nisam nikako mogla prihvatiti ekstremnu retoriku clanova Udruge o toj temi, od koje se sama Udruga po mom misljenju nije dovoljno jasno ogradila. I ostala sam sokirana vidjevsi raspravu samih clanova o forumasicama. 

Tako da sam mislila da je postenije da   :Bye:  

Ne mislim da ako zelis biti clan neke udruge ili npr. stranke svi moraju imati 100% identicne stavove, ali npr. u toj raspravi mislim da su tenzije bile prevelike.

----------


## sorciere

> Imam dilemu oko učlanjenja.


ja nemam. svaki put kad sam imala takvu dilemu - netko na forumu se potrudio da ju razriješi  :Grin:  ...

----------


## Mukica

ja se jedino sama sa sobom u svemu slazem 100%
sa svima ostalima jedva  :Grin:  

i zanima me tko se od vas 100% slaze s muzem
tko se od vas 100% slaze s sefom
tko se od vas 100% slaze s vladajucom politikom

ja sam Roda zato jer zelim aktivno sudjelovati u mijenjanju onoga sto je MENI, sad, ovaj cas vazno... a u Rodi to mogu

mozda cu za 5 godina napustit rode i ukljucit se aktivno u neku drugu udrugu, koja ce, u tom trenutku, izmedju ostalog, raditi na tome da promjeni ono sto ce meni TAD biti vazno




> Rodina Vizija
> 
> *Društvo koje aktivno radi na ispunjavanju potreba te zaštiti i ostvarivanju prava djece, roditelja, budućih roditelja i obitelji u cjelini, uključujući pravo pojedinca na izbor utemeljen na znanju.
> 
> RODA je nevladina udruga, nositelj pozitivnih promjena koje omogućuju ostvarivanje takvog društva.*


pikula, zanima me s cim se tocno ne slazes u rodinoj viziji (ne moras odgovorit ako neces, ali bas sam je sad isla citat i ne kuzim sto bi u nasoj viziji moglo biti sporno...)

mozda jedino ovaj "izbor utemeljen na znanju"  :?

----------


## pikula

znam da riskiram linč, ali malo m je labava i prozivoljna definicija obitelji, a to je recimo to tako , pitanje mojih uvejrenja - to mi je prilično bitno u životu. Da mi muž kaže da više ne osjeća da smo obitelj malo bih ga tražila više od tog feelinga da ga oslobodim obveze  :Grin:

----------


## pikula

Mislim pogotovo je smo se svojevoljno obavezali na u dobru i u zlu, a feeling se nije spominjal

----------


## Maja

rodina definicija obitelji?

----------


## ivarica

Obitelj je svaka ona zajednica koja se tako osjeća, bez obzira na broj članova i njihove odnose. Obitelj je najvrednije mjesto za odgoj i odrastanje djeteta.

----------


## Maja

znam, pitam pikulu je li joj to sporno

----------


## Bubica

pa da...

kuzim i problem, sto ako netko zakljuci da se on ne osjeca kao obitelj, ali te slucajeve pokriva zakon...

----------


## ivarica

> pa da...
> 
> kuzim i problem, sto ako netko zakljuci da se on ne osjeca kao obitelj, ali te slucajeve pokriva zakon...


mislim da ne kuzis pikulu

----------


## pikula

Ja i moj dug jezik... Da, to mi je sporno, ali bojim se da ću biti krivo shvaćena ovak na forumu. Stvar je u tome da sam ja za podršku svim ljudima koji odgajaju djecu, apsolutno i dedama i bakama i odgajteljima i samohranim roditeljima i roditeljima u braku svih vrsta i  izvan njega. Svim srcem sam za to. Samo mi se čini da činjenica da se ta definicija obitelji s kojom se ja ne slažem kao definicijom našla tako visoko u viziji možda isključuje mene kao potencijalnog  člana. Ne bih se upuštala u filozofiju, etiku, sociologiju i logiku kao znanstvene discipline jer nema potrebe, ali eto za mene je osnovna obitelj roditelji s djetetom u trajnom braku. Suvremene alternative samo dodaju članove osnovnoj obitelji, novi partneri koji se pridodaju jednom ili oba roditelja ili usvajnem npr. Ne vjerujem u prekid odnosa metodom amputacije - bez obzira da li je roditelj nepoznat ili čak  preminuo. Vjerujem da su ljudi su uvijek (pod)svjesni svojeg podrijetla čak i kad nisu ni u kakvom kontaktu  s dotičnim roditeljem. Eto nisam protiv ničeg samo se moja definicija ne podudara s rodinom. Za mene je obitelj nepromjenjiva baza, bezuvjetna ljubav za sve članove, kao zemlja iz koje raste drvo . Odoh ja u poeziju  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> Za mene je obitelj nepromjenjiva baza, bezuvjetna ljubav za sve članove, kao zemlja iz koje raste drvo . Odoh ja u poeziju


oa mogle bi se i sloziti onda
obitelj jest to, zemlja iz koje raste drvo
a znas kako je sa zemljom, dogodi se tu i potresa, pozara, poplava, nekad i suse, a drva ce i dalje rasti uzimajuci najvise sto mogu 

nije rodina obitelj onaj drvored cackalica na cvjetnom trgu

----------


## BusyBee

> Stvar je u tome da sam ja za podršku *svim ljudima koji odgajaju djecu, apsolutno i dedama i bakama i odgajteljima i samohranim roditeljima i roditeljima u braku svih vrsta i  izvan njega. Svim srcem sam za to.* Samo mi se čini da činjenica da se *ta definicija obitelji s kojom se ja ne slažem* kao definicijom našla tako visoko u viziji možda isključuje mene kao potencijalnog  člana.


Ne razumijem s cime se slazes, a s cime ne (ovi boldani dijelovi su mi u kontradikciji)... no, to moje nerazumijevanje napisanog nema veze s onim sto sam u biti htjela napisati otkad sam procitala tvoj prvi post.

Osobno sam gledala ovako: dokle god se neki dijelovi vizije, vrijednosti  ili ciljeva (s kojima se dijelom ili potpuno ne slazem) ne kose s mojim osobnim vrijednostima i zivotnom filozofijom, dok ih mogu pomiriti i tolerirati jedne uz druge, ne cineci stetu ni jednima ni drugima, ja mogu normalno funkcionirati i djelovati u Rodi.

----------


## ivarica

bb, kako sam ja pikulu shvatila (a poznajuci njene stavove iz postova otprije), pikulina definicija obitelji je otac i majka s djecom u trajnoj zajednici
alternativne oblike obitelji dozivljava i podrzava kao nuznost, ne kao jednakovrijedan izbor

----------


## BusyBee

Aha, ok. Tenks.  :Smile: 

U tom slucaju bih ja odvagnula kao sto sam i napisala da vazem - koliko su pomirljivi moji osobni i stavovi Rode.

----------


## Mukica

> za mene je osnovna obitelj *roditelji s djetetom u trajnom braku*


pikula, ja sam rastavljena, znaci nisam u trajnom braku

i pitam se - ako Oskar, Melita i ja nismo obitelj - sto smo onda? :? 
kamo bi nas kao takve svrstala?
u sto?

kaj ak me netko pita jel ja imam obitelj - sto da mu velim "ma znate nemam, jer nisam u trajnom braku..., imam dvoje djece, imam bivseg muza, al eto... nemam obitelj"   :Grin:  

zezam se malo, al mislim da kuzis...

----------


## flower

pikula meni je tu pitanje koliko ti je koji stav bitan - recimo u razgovoru s meni jako dragom osobom i vrlo proroda stavovima i energijom mi je rekla da s obzirom na njeno vjersko ja ona ne moze prihvatiti mpo dio rode i to je ok...njen je sad daljnji izbor koliko je to vjersko ja njoj bitno, da li toliko da zbog toga ne moze uci u rodu jer joj se tad cini da pobija dio sebe ili ce moci zivjeti s time u nekoj koliko toliko mirnoj koegzistenciji. kao u svim odnosima u odnosu s rodom nema 100% preklapanja, poneki stav nam legne kao puzzla koja nedostaje, poneki nas dugo bode i onda ga ili otupimo ili mi otupimo ili se ne osvrtamo...
u konacnici - udruga nece mijenjati stav o obitelji, cr, porodu ili odgoju...ona je manje vise udruga formiranih stavova...na svakom od nas je sloboda izbora - uci, ostati ili odustati.  :Kiss:

----------


## pikula

Naravno da ste obitelj, ali obitelj se okreće oko djece i za njih je obitelj i njihov otac čak i ako on ne izvršava svoje obaveze - u tom smislu mislim da kad su roditelji razvedeni da su djeci opet mama i tata osnovna obitelj bez obzira na razvoj događaja i pravnu raspodjelu skrbništva. Nadam se da stvarno shvaćate da nisam počela ovu temu da bih nekog preobraćala, samo me znaimalo kakva je atmosfera u udruzi i da li je vama takvo neslaganje prihvatljivo. Ivarica je načelno u pravu iako ja ne bih rekla da nisu jednakovrijedne. Smatram da u idealnim okolnositma nisu najbolji izbor, ali ne pada mi na pamet da osuđujem ili prosuđujem nečije životne okolnosti.

----------


## pikula

Evo Ivarica ti si rekla da me poznaješ preko postova - da li sam takva kakva am dobro došla? Meni nije problem fokusirati se na dojenje, porode, rasprodaje ili sl, a ne pačat se u ono što samnom nema direktne veze. Stvar je utome da su me Rode jako zadužile dok su moje pikule bile male i imam vrlo jak poriv da uzvratim i pridružim se.   :Grin:  ipak ne bih se htjela nametati, ako ne mogu potpisati viziju od do kako se traži u pristupnici  pa vas pitam

----------


## pikula

Definicija definicije glasi: definicija je sud kojim se nedvosmisleno utvrđuje sadržaj, opseg i doseg nekog pojma.

Pri definiranju treba se čuvati greške;

1Kada u definiciji koristimo istovjetan pojam ili isti pojam samo pod drugim imenom.(!)

2Kada definišemo termin B pomoću termina A ili nekog drugog izvedenog termina A* a da pri tome nije definiran

Kad smo već ušli u raspravu, eto da vidite da moje neslaganje s rodinom definicijom obitelji kako je navedena u Viziji nije vjerske  već pretežno logičke prirode.

----------


## ivarica

> Evo Ivarica ti si rekla da me poznaješ preko postova - da li sam takva kakva am dobro došla?


jesi, dobrodosla si
(kao sto si bila i onda   :Smile:  )

sve dok su tebi rodini stavovi prezivljivi, nama si dobra   :Smile:  
ja pojma nemam o osobnim uvjerenjima i ljestvici vrijednosti vecine nasih clanica i clanova. samo onih koje su mi prijateljice. i ti znaju biti znacajno razliciti od mojih sve smo jednakovrijedne rode

----------


## anchie76

Cure su jaaako dobro puno toga napisale vec.  I ja bih rekla da nije bitno da se slazes 100% sa svime, ali je bitno da mozes prihvatiti clanstvo udruzi koja promovira neke stvari koje tebi ne "leze".

Nitko ne tjera nikog da radi nesto sto ne zeli - svi smo tu volonteri i radimo sa srcem ono sto nas vuce da odradjujemo.  

I fakat, ovo sto je ivarica rekla stoji




> ja pojma nemam o osobnim uvjerenjima i ljestvici vrijednosti vecine nasih clanica i clanova.


Apsolutna istina   :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Hvala na strpljenju i dobro došlici  :Kiss:   Ispunjavam pristupnicu....
Vjeruj mi prošli put nisam niš čitala kad sam se učlanjivala - ja sam uvijek kad je beba mala na razini nepismene seljančice - do njihove mature možda dođem k sebi   :Wink:

----------


## Danka_

pikula, oprosti sto uzurpiram temu
nisam bas najbolje shvatila sto je problem

spominjes brak kao trajni... pa ako jedan supruznik umre, onda nije trajni, ili...? je li po tebi obitelj koja nastane nakon sto je otac umro, a majka se ponovno uda, i u tom braku ima jos djece... i svi zive skupa, djeca iz prvog braka, djeca iz drugog braka, poocim i majka...i naravno, pokojni tata se ne zaboravlja, ali poocim "obavlja" njegove duznosti...?

----------


## pikula

Gle nisam ja teoretičar obiteljskog prava niti križar. Meni se ne sviđa definicija kakva je u viziji iz gore navedenih razloga i to je moje osobno mišljenje. Nikoga ne poučavam svojim teorijama niti  želim procjenivati tuđe obiteljske situacije. Eto ja mislim daje osnovna obitelj mama, tata, djeca - sve ostale životne situacije pokušavaju se, u mojem vrijednosnom sustavu, organizirati po uzoru na tu idealnu (iako često neostvarivu u stvarnom životu) tvorevinu i zato trebaju podršku i pomoć bliže i šire društvene okoline. To je to - moje osobno mišljenje i nemam nikakvu namjeru da bilo tko, tko misli drugačije, zbog mene, promjeni mišljenje. Poštujem tuđe odabire dokle god ljudi odgovorno snose posljedice svojih postupaka. I to očekujem od drugih   :Smile:   Nadam se da te odgovor zadovoljio.

----------


## sorciere

> u konacnici - udruga nece mijenjati stav o obitelji, cr, porodu ili odgoju...ona je manje vise udruga formiranih stavova...


 :?  :? 

sjećam se svojevremeno teme "o, vi štovatelji searsa...." gdje su svi neistomišljenici potjerani s topika  :Rolling Eyes:  ... pa je tip stavljen u podrum sa starim stvarima,  a na pijedestal je stavljen neki JJ...  :/ 

znači neovisno o istraživanjima, znanstvenim dostignućima i saznanjima - stav udruge je nepromjenjiv...  :Nope:

----------


## pikula

I uprkos logici kao znanstvenoj disciplini  :Laughing:   Ali eto ja sam odlučila da ima puno važnijih stvari od tjeranja mak na konac. Velika mi je želja završiti edukaciju za pomoć kod dojenja pa se nadam sa ću to moći ostvariti u dogledno vrijeme. Mene je taj telefon stvarno spasio ...

----------


## Mukica

e super :D 
a obzirom da si ti rijesila dilemu - ja cu topic zakljucat

----------

